# JD 3520 leaking Hydro oil



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I was leveling out some recent plowing with my new 3520 tractor with a landscape rake on the back, when I noticed that oil was coming out of the fill cap above the top link. I recently called the deere dealer and they were baffled. I didn't have them send someone out because they want $97 each way to send somebody 20 minutes out to our place. what do I do, There must have been 1/4 quart of oil leaked and the dipstick still shows full. this was a while ago and I still haven't used the three point extensively since then, that is the first time I have used it extensively since I got it. It will be interesting to see how plowing in the winter will do.

Simple


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The hole in the fill cap is a vent hole to allow air to equalize pressure in the oil sump as the oil level in the transmission sump will vary depending upon hydraulic system/steering system demands as well as oil temperature. 

Sounds like the transmission oil sump has been over filled or you may have been on a fairly steep slope and made a large lift movement with the hitch or FEL which caused air to vent and carry some oil with it. 

Is the oil very hot when this happens?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I looked over the fill cap and there isn't a hole in it it was screwed on extremely tight and we had to use a pipe wrench to get it off. Figures, it's made of plastic. The area I was leveling was very flat because I didn't feel like plowing the hill that is in that pasture, I don't even drive the tractor on the hill. The only time that day that it was on a slope was driving up and down the driveway with no hydraulic movement other than the hydrostat.
Don't know what temp was, I had been running the tractor forabo
ut 3 hrs straight when I noticed it, so it must not have been cold.

It would make more sense to me that the oil would leak out of the dipstick located lower than the fill/ vent cap.

Thanks,
Simple


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I believe Admin's on the correct path.

When it's happened to me, it's usually a vent at the reservoir, transmission or rear differential...which are all vented. 

It happens to be a mud daubers paradise. A simple probe with a wire and the symptoms immediately stop.


----------



## Redneck (Jun 26, 2007)

You stated "new", does this mean new to you? Did you buy from a dealer, in which case it should be covered under warrenty?
Mabe if you are in the area, or around any dealer, you could stop by & talk to a mechanic to see if he has any ideas?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Simple, 

I am not real familiar with the filler cap on the 3520. On my 4410 the cap has a vent hole manufactured into it. Evidently yours does not. I was thinking you meant oil was being blown out of the cap vent hole but it sounds like the oil is blowing out when you remove the cap........correct? I that case I agree with Mark. 

I had a Kubota L245 that did this, only it would spew oil out of the gearshift levers. I found the transmission case vent tube and cleaned it out with some wire and there was a mud dauber's nest plugging it up. I am not sure where the trans case vent is on your 3520 but it was under the operator's seat area on the right side on the L245. See what you can find a check it out.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

The tractor is new, bought it from Filmore equipment in April. The tractor does have a two year warranty, but that only covers parts and labor. They want $97 one way to come look at it and more than that to come and pick it up.:argh: I would take it to the dealer myself, but that kind of, uh, defeats the purpose of having a tractor. The dealer was real reassuring saying that he is sure we will have some other problem with it and they will look at this problem then.

TF, The oil was coming out of an extremely tight sealed cap when the machine was running, not when I took the cap off. I have no idea where the vent is. I will try and do the research. I tried exploring the possibility that the dealer overfilled the oil when they assembled the tractor, seeing as how I never checked the oil level until now, and it is still full. They were unable to accept that there could have been a fluke and they immediately took insult to my suggestion.:argue: 

Thanks,
simple


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Simple

It sounds like the cap might be the wrong one for your tractor. I was thinking this because it leaks from a cap even though you had a tough time getting off. Did it go on easier or could the threads be messed up allowing seepage. 

Also as Mark and Randy already said the cap should be vented. Maybe after the dealer quits being offended you could take the current cap in and compare it to a new one. Seems like a cheap fix to me.

Just my .02

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

The cap fits fine, it was just tightened to extremes which confused me on why it would leak oil. I have looked at the tractor and I have looked online, but I can't find where the vent hole is. I will wait till the first snow and see how the 3-pt. performs with the blade on it. Ya gotta love west michigan with the wonderful lake effect snow. We are expectiing a good 3-4 inches tonight and this time last year we already had 6 inches on the ground.

Simple.


----------



## Titleman (Dec 27, 2007)

So Simpleprestige, did you get this leak fixed or what. I have a 3720 and have never had anyhting similar to that happen. Just curious. Sure hope you did. Don't like to hear any "green" machines having problems. Best of luck. When you say the dealer wanted X amount to come to you and X amount to go back, that's the very reason I bought my own trailer to do the transportation. Never can tell when you may want to take it to a different dealer. If I had it to do over again, I would have purchased mine from a different dealer. You and I both know nobody is going to care for your baby like you would. Anyway, like I said, best of luck. Tom


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I cleaned it off and powerwashed it, and it hasn't leaked since. Although I haven't used the three point extensively since then. Now I might use it for 20 minutes at a time to clear the driveway. When it was leaking I had been on it for four hours.


----------

